# OpenStreetMap in Java Programm einbinden



## Developer_X (25. Jul 2014)

Hallo Forum,
ich suche seit längerem einen einfachen Weg mit einer Library eine
Kartendarstellung der OpenStreetMap als Komponent in eine Swing 
Desktop Applikation einzubauen. Die Karte soll aber manipulierbar sein,
sprich es soll einstellbar sein, was zu sehen sein soll (Ländergrenzen, Straßen, Flüsse
etc. unsichtbar bzw. sichtbar machen können)

Leider habe ich keine Library gefunden, die heute noch aktiv ist, und 
uneingeschränkt funktioniert, sowie über eine gute Dokumentation verfügt.

Ich habe nach kurzem stöbern beispielsweise folgenden Artikel aus dem
Jahre 2009 gefunden: http://sns.informatik.unibw-muenche...e-java-applikation-mit-hilfe-des-jxmapkit.pdf

Leider ist dieser Artikel veraltet, die Downloadlinks zu den Libraries funktionieren nicht mehr,
und mit etwas größerem Suchaufwand habe ich die Libs zusammenbekommen, und das dort erläuterte Beispiel umsezten können. In der Dokumentation die ich bei den Jars runtergeladen, findet sich allerdings nirgends eine Dokumentation zur Klasse JXMapKit, die ja das Kernelement dieses Tutorials ist. Ich konnte im Internet leider auch nirgends ein gutes Tutorial im Umgang zu JXMapKit finden, und es hieß, dieses Projekt sei sowieso schon tot. 
Wenn man, wie im Tutorial erläutert, versucht einen WMS einzubauen, und zwar die NASA, dann funktioniert dies nicht, wahrscheinlich ein veralteter Link, und im Internet konnteich leider keinen WMS finden dessen URL funktioniert.

Kennt jemand eine gute Library um Openstreetmap als Komponent in Swing oder AWT zu integrieren?

Danke,
m.f.G.: Developer_X


----------



## Feeder (25. Jul 2014)

Du willst also eine Datei die dir Ländergrenzen er Welt anzeigt in ein Programm einbinden. Habe ich das richtig verstanden.Ich glaube du wirst nicht um hin kommen das selbst zu programmieren.


----------



## Developer_X (25. Jul 2014)

Nein, einfach formuliert:
Ich will eine Library, die mir ein Komponent zur Verfügung stellt, dass sich einfach in eine Java Applikation einbinden lässt.

Und dieses Komponent zeigt mir die Weltkarten von OpenStreetMap an, bzw. von GoogleMaps.
Das Komponent soll dann Funktionen enthalten, damit ich z.B. die Position oder den Ausschnitt der angezeigten Karte einstellen kann, sowie eine Drag und Drop Funktion, sodass ich die Karten bewegen kann, Zoomen etc.

Grob gesagt: So wie ich in Googlemaps die Karte angucken kann, nur als Komponent in einer Applikation.

Und so ein Komponent könnte dann benutzt werden, um Sachen einzuzeichnen, wie Sattelitenverläufe, Strecken, Orte, etc.

Schau dir zum Beispiel mal das Tutorial von vorhin an, das ich in meinem ersten Beitrag erwähnt habe.
Und den Screenshot von mir. 

Das einzige was mir fehlt ist die Möglichkeit Satellitenbilder einzubauen, sowie die Straßen oder Ländergrenzen auszublenden wie ich das will. Warum ich das nicht kann: Weil ich nicht weiß wie, und nirgends eine Doku dazu finde, geschweigedenn Tutorials.


----------



## Developer_X (25. Jul 2014)

Oh, ich sehe gerade, dass hier ist das Anfänger Forum, der Thread sollte eigentlich in "Java Allgemeines", kann jemand diesen Thread verschieben? Danke


----------



## dzim (25. Jul 2014)

Maps in JavaFX 2.0 // JavaFX News, Demos and Insight // FX Experience

Use JavaFX to Add Google Maps to your NetBeans RCP Application | Rob's Blog
GMapsFX :: Add Google Maps to your JavaFX application. | Rob's Blog
GMapsFX Version 1.0.0 | Rob's Blog
GMapsFX Version 1.1.0 | Rob's Blog
GMapsFX

https://bitbucket.org/lodgon/openmapfx/wiki/Home



Ist zwar alles JavaFX, aber solange du nur die Map und vielleicht ein paar Overlays benötigst kannst du das ja in eine Swing-Applikation einbetten (Achtung: Aber die per Default unterschiedlichen UI-Threads beachten!). Dann könntest du von SwingButtons die Operationen in dem (hoffentlich kleinen) JavaFX-Teil triggern. Oder du schwengst gleich auf JavaFX um


----------



## dzim (25. Jul 2014)

Ach und übrigens passte der Post weniger gut in "Allgemeine Themen", als in "AWT, Swing, JavaFX & SWT"...


----------



## Feeder (25. Jul 2014)

das ist auch noch ne Variante:

GPSylon - an Open Source Java GPS Map Application/Framework.


----------



## Developer_X (25. Jul 2014)

Danke vielmals für eure Antworten.

Ich glaube ich werde da erstmal die JavaFX Variante verwenden,
falls mir die noch nicht langt die GPSylon Variante.

Danke vielmals, ich wusste einfach nicht wo ich sowas finden sollte!

Genau was ich gesucht habe


----------



## turtle (26. Jul 2014)

Ich habe in alten Sourcen gewühlt und folgendes gefunden.

Dort hatte ich *GeoTools* neben JTS verwendet und war ziemlich zufrieden. 

Jedenfalls konnte ich OSM-Layer als auch ESRI-Shapefiles ohne Probleme nutzen. Einige Infos dazu findest du hier und hier.


----------



## Developer_X (4. Aug 2014)

Also, sorry für die Lange Pause, ich war weg und
dann hatte ich noch Probleme eine neue Java Version zu installieren,
um JavaFX verwenden zu können.

Kann mir jemand bitte mal ein Beispiel zeigen, wie man eine Karte,
z.B. Openstreetmap oder Googlemap als Component in einem JFrame
einfügt?

Ich finde nichts, es tut mir leid, es soll eine Desktop Applikation werden,
und keine Browserapplikation.

Danke,
m.f.G.: Developer_X


----------



## Developer_X (5. Aug 2014)

Kann mir keiner weiterhelfen?


----------

